# Long 2310 transmission hydraulic fluid change



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)

I recently got a long 2310 tractor and loader. I don’t have a manual. The 3 point hitch is slow, does it run off the same reservoir as the transmission? It looks to have a live hydraulic system under the seat. There is a fill plug by gear shifter and a fill plug under seat? Also is there an easy way to flip the seat up?


----------



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)

Any recommendations on type of hydraulic fluid?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy deanoroz, welcome to the forum.

Most tractors with internal hydraulics use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in the transmission and rear differential (hydraulic) reservoir. You can find UTF at Tractor Supply stores, Walmart, auto parts stores, etc. I personally use the travelers brand UTF from Tractor Supply. Buy it in 5 gallon bucket. I see the price has increased to $52 for 5 gal.


----------

